# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Nudim Rodi prevođenje sa slovenskog

## mama_jos_malo

Sve sam rekla u naslovu. Naime, voljna sam prevoditi tekstove za Rodu. Dobordošli pp

----------


## ivarica

supeer, javi se huaniti

----------

